# Via8233 chipset

## Herodot

Hi All.

I have a via kt266 chipset. It has been mentioned that the kernel (I'm using the gentoo kernel) doesn't support this as such. The system works fine, though:

/sbin/hdparm -tT /dev/hdd

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.57 seconds =225.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.96 seconds = 32.74 MB/sec

(on a 60 GB 5400 WD disk)

/bin/dmesg does report that it doesn't know the chip.

Should I worry? Should I start hunting down patches, and messing things up? As I said, I can hardly expect much better HD performance.

Regards,

H

----------

## wudmx

i can only say... never change a running system.. if your system doesnt freeze, and if everything goes fine, then you shouldnt change anything... 

wudmx

----------

## Herodot

Hi,

>i can only say... 

>never change a running system.. 

>if your system doesnt freeze, and if everything goes fine, then you shouldnt change anything... 

Yes, good advice.

However, half the fun of Linux (if not 99%) is experimenting and learning. Getting the system to run 0.1% "finer".

I don't think I'll touch this particular issue though - plenty others...

H

----------

## ShadyMilkman

I've used both a via kt-266 and 266a chipset perfectly under the gentoo kernel, I wouldn't worry about it. Sure dmesg will complain but it still works, as opposed to the 2.4.18 tree which(with the 266a) won't recognize it at all and therefore you can't run dma, meaning about 5 mb/s max. Stick with what you have.

----------

